# Possible meetup in Jacksonville FL?



## Edward (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm thinking about trying to have a meet-up somewhere in Jacksonville FL(USA). But I have to know how many cubers are actually from Jacksonville, and would be able to go.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 8, 2009)

I am in St Pete. I _might_ be able to come up if I had nothing going on.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 8, 2009)

I live in Iowa so I can't go, but you should do 2x2 BLD.

(Did I get that meme right?)


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 8, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> I live in Iowa so I can't go, but you should do 2x2 BLD.
> 
> (Did I get that meme right?)



The general idea yes but the exact formatting is:
i can't go because i live in _____ but you should do _____. just a suggestion

</offtopic>


----------



## Edward (Nov 9, 2009)

So can anyone actually go? Ill probably have it on the west-side, or a mall.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 9, 2009)

I'll be there - you just gotta fly me over from New Zealand!


----------

